# The brick on the outside of my gas fireplace is too hot



## Angela Jean (Feb 26, 2015)

I have an old home built in the 1940's. when we moved in 7 years ago we had someone come in and check the gas line and fireplace to make sure it was safe to run. I'm not sure when the gas was actually installed. we have not used it in about 5 to 6 years but decided to light it up the other day wen we had a really cold spell. after it had been on pretty much all day I happened to notice that the brick on the outside above the fireplace and the wood mantel above the brick was extremely hot. I just don't think this is safe but I don't have much experience so I'm  not sure. should it be rechecked? it is a regular fireplace with chimney.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 26, 2015)

Please post a pic of what you've got so we can try to help you.


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 27, 2015)

could you touch the brick or mantel w/o being burned?
if so, then it likely is not too hot..

to be safe, get the installation manual for your unit and check the required clearance to the wooden mantle
(bricks can get hot w/o any issue....)


----------

